# Game #13: Phoenix Suns (6-6) @ Charlotte Bobcats (4-8) - 11/20



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, now I'm just being lazy...and it's just the Bobcats. Game starts at 7:00PMEST.



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Of course, I say, " and it's just the Bobcats" and we're getting blown out.


----------

